# Single of Double Portafilter?? Rancillio Silvia



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

OK this is a straightforward question.

I use a double portafilter on a Rancillio Silvia and always run a double shot into one espresso cup (or glass). Now due to the diameter of the cups (I use 3 different ones) I always have to be really precise to make sure coffee doesn't miss the side of the cup/glass. Is it worth investing in a single portafilter and what effect (if any) will this have on extraction times?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

> OK this is a straightforward question.
> 
> I use a double portafilter on a Rancillio Silvia and always run a double shot into one espresso cup (or glass). Now due to the diameter of the cups (I use 3 different ones) I always have to be really precise to make sure coffee doesn't miss the side of the cup/glass. Is it worth investing in a single portafilter and what effect (if any) will this have on extraction times?


You could just get a  single spout for your portafilter. Or go naked.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> You could just get a  single spout for your portafilter. Or go naked.


OHH saucy ha

Give naked a try


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just remove the double spout and use the straight threaded section of the PF.


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replies,


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been told the double spout is a bitch to unscrew as they use thread sealer when assembling them ..... anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes most PF spouts have threadlok on them , usually the application of some heat helps to soften the T/L. On some spouts you can slide a screwdriver through the spout to give some leverage. Once the sealant is cracked they come off easily. Go for it.









Or use an adjustable spanner across the spout arms.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you have a vice you can lock the spouts in the vice and twist the handle.


----------

